# Meadow's 'big girl' trim



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

I trimmed Meadow on my puppy trim training yesterday- her first 'big girl' trim! 

I did make a 'big' mistake - you can read about it if you want on Sami's thread grooming, clippers and feet! 

Despite that trauma I'm thrilled to bits with the result, thanks to trainer Rachel overseeing my efforts and rescuing me from my disaster.

Before:


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

After- sorry it's a separate post, can't seem to work out how to upload more than 1 photo at a time


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, Meadow looks disconcertingly like Lola in that first photo! What a great cut, she looks fab. Now I know what Lola will look like when she has her first cut ;-)


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

PS. Was the mistake that you chopped her tail off?! Can't see it in the second photo...


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks lovely in both pictures. Well done a great job. Can I book Max in with you? Lol


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> PS. Was the mistake that you chopped her tail off?! Can't see it in the second photo...


That made me laugh out loud! Fortunately her tail is still very firmly attached, mistake was at the other end!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Your puppy looks great. I would like to learn to groom Lucy (15 weeks old). I live in the North West too! Can I ask where you did your training? Thank you


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Phew!! I was getting worried about her tail!! She looks great, you must be pleased with your handiwork!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah Meadow is a beautiful girl and I agree... The absolute DOUBLE of Lola  

Well done on your grooming 

xxx


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Sue T said:


> Hello. Your puppy looks great. I would like to learn to groom Lucy (15 weeks old). I live in the North West too! Can I ask where you did your training? Thank you


Sue, I've sent you a message.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She is so pretty and looks good in both pictures. Well done.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done you - you did a really good job. Meadow looks very beautiful.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great Job Von she looks super, are you going to do Jenna ??? Did you enjoy it ? x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I think I am in love with meadow!! she is so cute, great trim!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Fab job! Meadow looks gorgeous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She is soooo beautiful!!! Meadow and Molly are my favorites for photogenic!!! She is just so precious . . . I want to kiss that face!!!! (Can't see any mistakes!!)


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Meadow is beautiful and a really good trim.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments, they are really appreciated :embarrassed::embarrassed:To be honest, having Rachel there as a trainer was such a help, and it was through following her advice that Meadow's trim turned out so well. The real test will be when I have to do it on my own!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Meadow is beautiful! Very very like Nadine's Lola! I have to say this is my fav cockapoo coat type! Volumised and wavy! Lovely!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Meadow is beautiful! Very very like Lola! I have to say this is my fav cockapoo coat type! Volumised and wavy! Lovely!


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

I love the wavy coat too Ruth, just gorgeous 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

You've done a good job, she looks fab :congrats:


----------



## bunty (Apr 17, 2012)

How old is she...she looks identical to Brody my anzil boy who is nearly 21 weeks!!! Inspired thanks photos!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Meadow is just over 5 months, and weighs 6.9 kgs. Our other 'poo Jenna is an Anzil cockapoo, she is a black tuxedo, and had sable soxs as a very young pup, she still has some sable around her muzzle. Jenna was quite small when we first had her and has grown beyond all expectation, she weighs 14.95kg now! (Her dad was Smudge, Ant's black miniature poodle).


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Von please share photos of Jenna too .. her coat sounds scrummy, I would love to see her


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes would love to see a pic of Jenna too! Meadow is so gorgeous. I can't see your mistake so it can't be a big one! Love her name too....so original! x


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

I love hearing of other Anzil poo,s x We have Barney from Anthony who is 10 months old and just fantastic xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> :iagree::iagree::iagree:
> 
> I love the wavy coat too Ruth, just gorgeous
> 
> xxx


Yes it's definitely the look I would go for if I was a blonde cockapoo!


----------

